# TRT and heart complications



## Mind2muscle (Apr 8, 2022)

So I’ve been on TRT for a little over a year. Overall it’s been great just cruising but my blood pressure has been higher than normal 140s-150s over 90s. Prior to starting TRT my bp was around 130s over 80s.  Also I know test can cause arterial  stiffness. I do have an underlying connective tissue disorder which puts my aorta at risk of an aneurysm. Currently my aortic root is mildly dilated.  

I’ve been lifting for most of my adult life. I’m 38 now. I don’t want to come off but I also want to live a long healthy life. I have a family to take care of. Just wondering if there are other options or methods out there to keep my test level in the normal range.   For reference prior to starting my level was 178.  

Thanks to anyone who can offer any guidance. I know there’s a bunch of knowledgeable dudes here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 8, 2022)

Where is your estrogen now?


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 9, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Where is your estrogen now?



Gonna be honest with you Gadawg I have not had it tested. The reason being is I use UG test and also the state I live in doesn’t allow individuals to order their own blood work. My dose is 150mg of cyp/ week. Sex drive is through the roof. No bloating or signs of water retention. Aside from the BP everything else seems good. I do have my annual coming up in 4 weeks. I may stop the TRT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

